# Whisking Creme fraiche?



## Jonathan2 (Oct 19, 2006)

I know when you whisk double cream it becomes very thick, can you whisk creme fraiche for the same thing to happen?

Many thanks.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 19, 2006)

You can whip Creme Fraiche just like heavy cream!


----------



## Jonathan2 (Oct 19, 2006)

So creme fraiche *does* become thick when you whisk it?


----------

